# Honda Mower (HRR2163VXA) starter cord cannot pulling



## tj001 (May 5, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am new and this is my first post. I hope I can get any advice from this fridendly community. 

I have a honda mower, HRR2163VXA (MZCG-732xxxx). It has been working well for 5 years. This afternoon, I used it the first time at this spring season. The fuel tank was almost empty and I refilled the fresh gas. The machine started very smoothly at beginning. I let the machine ran about 3 minutes before I started mowing the grass. However, the machine just mowed less than 15ft on the grass and then the engin suddently stopped working. I tried to pull the starter cord to restart the engine, but the cord can not be pulled. it seems that the starter cord has been stuck inside the machine. I have no ideas what the problem was....

Any advices will be highly appericated! Thanks..


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you checked the oil level? Unplug the spark plug wire, have someone hold or tie the lever that stops the mower.Tip the mower so you can try to spin the blade by hand. If it turns at all, then the engine is not siezed. May have to remove the rewind for the pull rope and see if there is an issue there.


----------

